# President's Day Jeep trip.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend from work invited me to take a little trip out to 5 mile pass. The trail is called Rattlesnake it is rated a 4 in difficulty. The trail is maintained by local 4 wheelers and is a great place for a quick run.

Staging area, getting ready to go.






Oh and it was Muddy!
 
Once we got off the flats and to the main part of the trail, there was less mud.

We had a good time climbing over the rocks and obstacles.


At the end of the trail there is a pretty extreme obstacle called "Wayne's World". We decided to give it a try. This is just the beginning of it. The pictures really don't do it justice.


Then is was my turn......


After and unsuccessful attempt I backed down off the obstacle. My rear bumper dug in. The only place the had any traction was the front passenger tire. It was also jammed against the wall. It didn't take much.......then POP!


I snapped a U-Joint, which in turn broke the yoke on my axle. 




Then in order to get down off the obstacle, I had to take a strap. This was the first time I have ever needed a tow strap in my Jeep.


I left my mark on Wayne's World. We'll do battle another day.


We limped my Jeep back to Lehi wondering how I could get all the way back to South Weber. I had the parts I needed to fix this in my garage at home. We stopped in at the local Checker Auto Parts, they didn't carry axle shafts. It was pretty late by now. Luckily at Checker, we ran in to a Gentleman by the name of "Sixto". He didn't speak much English, but we were able to find out that he worked at a shop and there were still some guys there. He gave us a card with an address and we stopped by.

At "Garboni's" auto (I think it was called that), a body shop we found 4 or 5 guys working late. We were able to get access to a torch. We had them cut off the yoke from the axle. We figured this would get us home. It did the trick and got us home safely.

Knowing that I needed to drive my Jeep to work the next morning. I made a call to my buddy Chris to had recently changed out and axle shaft on his jeep. We got is swapped out in less than an hour.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! I've just never been able to bring myself around to abusing my Jeep like that (actually my wife's Jeep, which is probably the main reason). Sounds fun, though — despite the paint left on the rocks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Takes me back to the day when I had my Jeep. 77 CJ5. It had a 304 2" lift with 33-12.50. Detroit Lockers front and rear. Man that thing was fun. Seeing your pics. makes me want another one.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like fun!!!

*12 Volt*... Ive been thinking about modifying my Cherokee for heavy duty off-road. Where would you suggest I start?

Lift? Tires? Lockers? I have no idea. Its a stock '98 Cherokee with the 6 cylinder 4.0L engine.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Looks like fun!!!
> 
> *12 Volt*... Ive been thinking about modifying my Cherokee for heavy duty off-road. Where would you suggest I start?
> 
> Lift? Tires? Lockers? I have no idea. Its a stock '98 Cherokee with the 6 cylinder 4.0L engine.


If I were starting over right now, I would go with this lift kit (the 5.5 inch one).

http://www.tntcustoms.com/webV5/xjylinksystem.asp

Then I would run 33 inch tires, regear to 4.56, put a Detroit locker in the rear and a ARB locker in the front.

That's the basics, there's a few more items like rock rails, bumpers, winches etc...

Some of the stuff depends on how "heavy duty" you want to be.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Not the best footage but here's a bit of video my Brother in Law took.

[youtube:2803xh6g]http://www.youtube.com/v/h5qa1W_5aL8&rel=1[/youtube:2803xh6g]


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

We just went out there on Saturday and it was a blast when the wind wasn't blowing 100 mph. Waynes World used to kick my butt too. I even broke my front driver tire and wheel completely off at the ball joints trying to conquer it. The first place I went after putting the 1 ton drivetrain in my Jeep was back to Waynes World and it is now my beotch. Check out our blog at http://builditbreakfixit.blogspot.com/ for some pretty good footage of Rattlesnake and Constrictor.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 79" CJ5 Jeep that I am going to rebuild when I have the money. I loved it, I use to drive it in High School. That looks like fun.


----------

